# Era un ragazzo molto timido e introverso



## brunetti0172

Salve a tutti.
Ho un dubbio riguardo all'uso dell'imperfetto nel seguente caso:
un'insegnante parla con un collega di un suo ex studente, raccontando di quando insegnava in un'altra scuola.
Lei dice al suo collega: "Era un ragazzo molto timido e introverso", però non so se sia giusto usare l'imperfetto.
E' vero che si riferisce a quando era un suo alunno, però può sembrare che il ragazzo sia morto.

Secondo voi in questo caso può essere corretto?

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Necsus

Servirebbero altre frasi di contesto. Comunque l'imperfetto non si usa solo per i defunti, ma anche per le condizioni/azioni passate. Potresti ricorrere al presente (mi sembra l'unica alternativa ipotizzabile) se lei fosse ancora l'insegnante del suddetto studente e sapessimo che lui è ancora 'timido e introverso'.


----------



## brunetti0172

Ciao Necsus.
Purtroppo l'insegnante dice solo quella frase sul ragazzo, poi cambiano discorso 
No, lui non è più un suo alunno, e se sia ancora introverso e timido non si sa, per questo a mio parere è giusto l'imperfetto, però c'era questo dubbio che mi ha fatto esitare. 
Quindi ho preferito andare sul sicuro e chiedere aiuto a gente molto più colta di me 
Grazie!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti
Brunetti non ho capito bene il tuo dubbio, secondo te quale doveva essere il tempo e modo verbale? Quando una persona si riferisce ad una azione posta in un momento nel passato come minimo deve usare il passato prossimo o l'imperfetto. Se addirittura l'imperfetto ti suggerisce la morte cosa ti suggerisce il passato remoto? Che è già stato riesumato? Scherzi a parte, puoi spiegarti meglio?


----------



## giginho

Ecco, allora io faccio una domanda:

Non potremmo dire: "E' stato un ragazzo timido ed introverso"? Da meno il senso di essere passato a miglior vita? Che ne pensate?

Ciao neh!


----------



## Passante

giginho said:


> Ecco, allora io faccio una domanda:
> 
> Non potremmo dire: "E' stato un ragazzo timido ed introverso"? Da meno il senso di essere passato a miglior vita? Che ne pensate?
> 
> Ciao neh!


E' stato lo puoi dire se sai che ora non è più timido. E' un azione che inizia, si svolge e finisce nel passato. Per questo il passato imperfetto si chiama così perchè non sai com'è andata a finire.
All'epoca era un ragazzo timido... (ma ora chissà).


----------



## brunetti0172

Ciao Dragonseven, ho subito pensato che fosse giusto l'imperfetto in questo caso, perché essendo un ex alunno che ora non ha più è da considerarsi una cosa passata, però mi ha mandato in crisi il fatto che usando l'imperfetto suonava come se il ragazzo fosse morto. Lo so, è un dubbio cretino, ma ho preferito chiedere prima di fare errori grossolani


----------



## giginho

Passante said:


> E' stato lo puoi dire se sai che ora non è più timido. E' un azione che inizia, si svolge e finisce nel passato. Per questo il passato imperfetto si chiama così perchè non sai com'è andata a finire.
> All'epoca era un ragazzo timido... (ma ora chissà).



Hai ragione, ma la (supposta) genialata sta qui: sappiamo che quello che è iniziato, si è svolto ed è finito nel passato è l'essere ragazzo che comprendeva in sé le caratteristiche descritte. Ad oggi sicuramente non è più ragazzo, pertanto l'azione si è svolta e conclusa nel passato....genialata o cagata? Boh!


----------



## Necsus

Passante said:


> E' stato lo puoi dire se sai che ora non è più timido.


O non è più un ragazzo.  Non sappiamo quanto tempo è passato...

Oops... incrocio...


----------



## brunetti0172

Ciao Giginho, mi trovo d'accordo con Passante, perché non sappiamo se adesso sia meno timido e introverso, magari lo è ancora. 
Ciao neh, e grasie  (Piemontese)


----------



## giginho

brunetti0172 said:


> Ciao Giginho, mi trovo d'accordo con Passante
> Ciao neh, e grasie  (Piemontese)



Figurte!


----------



## Passante

Gigi se volessi dare una connotazione temporale a 'ragazzo', che nella tua frase non ha, dovresti cambiarlo con un complemento di tempo, ma diventerebbe:
'Da ragazzo è stato timido'. Da cui ci ritroveremmo al punto di partenza in cui indica che ora non lo è più.


----------



## giginho

Pas,

"Butragueño è stato un attaccante elegante e prolifico"

non la trovi una frase assolutamente accettabile?


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ... Se addirittura l'imperfetto ti suggerisce la morte cosa ti suggerisce il passato remoto? ....


Infatti,"Fu un ragazzo molto timido e introverso" suona un po' più "defuntivo" (almeno a me) ... Il passato prossimo non lo userei in questo caso perché per me significherebbe che quel raggazzo era (è stato) timido e introverso solo in un determinato momento (o situazione) nel passato che non sarà il caso. Quindi rimane l'imperfetto ... (ma non sono madrelingua, quindi non insisto  )


----------



## Passante

Eheheheh 
Gigi non dico che non sia accettabile anzi, dico solo che con il passato prossimo sottointendi un azione del passato che si conclude nel passato.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti. Secondo me "Butragueno è stato un attaccante elegante e prolifico" è pienamente accettabile e sembra detto da chi ne ha un ricordo ancora vivido. Per quel che mi riguarda sarei più propenso a dire "Butragueno fu un attaccante elegante e prolifico" e di certo non intendo che egli sia morto.


			
				brunetti0172 said:
			
		

> Ciao Dragonseven, ho subito pensato che fosse giusto l'imperfetto in questo caso, perché essendo un ex alunno che ora non ha più è da considerarsi una cosa passata, però mi ha mandato in crisi il fatto che usando l'imperfetto suonava come se il ragazzo fosse morto. Lo so, è un dubbio cretino, ma ho preferito chiedere prima di fare errori grossolani


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Infatti,"Fu un ragazzo molto timido e introverso" suona un po' più "defuntivo" (almeno a me) ... Il passato prossimo non lo userei in questo caso perché per me significherebbe che quel raggazzo era (è stato) timido e introverso solo in un determinato momento (o situazione) nel passato che non sarà il caso. Quindi rimane l'imperfetto ... (ma non sono madrelingua, quindi non insisto  )



Anche a me fa questa impressione. 

L'imperfetto è come _un presente nel passato_. Non direi la stessa cosa del passato remoto. Perlomeno io. Non voglio certo dire che il passato remoto _sancisce la morte_ della persona e l'imperfetto_ la tiene in vita_, no.


----------



## dragonseven

Scusate ma se l'insegnante stesse parlando di un ragazzo a cui insegnò, che so, quindici anni fa, io non avrei dubbi a dire che l'imperfetto non è idoneo in questo caso e che sarebbe corretto invece l'uso del passato remoto: "Fu un ragazzo molto timido ed introverso.". 
 Il fatto che l'insegnante in questo caso usi l'imperfetto potrebbe lasciar intendere p.e. che: A) Non l'ha più visto quindi non sa se sia cambiato o meno; B) Dà una collocazione temporale della persona (era e ora, probabilmente o certamente, non lo è più) che si tratti del termine ragazzo o che si tratti del suo carattere; o chissà che altro.


----------



## olaszinho

Scusate se intervengo nella discussione. Generalmente sono un sostenitore dell'uso del passato remoto anche per azioni conclusesi recentemente , ma nell'esempio propostoci, trovo l'imperfetto più appropriato. Se l'azione fosse delimitata nel tempo, con l'uso di avverbi o riferimenti temporali, l'impiego del passato remoto potrebbe senz'altro andar bene: _"Durante l'adolescenza/per alcuni anni _fu un ragazzo timido ed introverso", altrimenti l'uso dell'imperfetto _era _rende la vicenda più vaga e senza una limitazione temporale precisa. Forse non sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene, ma  ciò che voglio sottolineare è proprio l'aspetto perfettivo o imperfettivo dell'azione verbale.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia, Olaszinho, sei riuscito a spiegarti benissimo . Aggiungerei solo che in questo caso non si tratta neanche tanto di una vera e propria azione svoltasi nel passato, ma piuttosto di una caratteristica del ragazzo che, secondo me, rende ancora più appropriato l'impiego dell' imperfetto (se non precisato o delimitato nel tempo in qualche modo), visto che le proprietà/qualità umane hanno _a priori _un carattere durativo/imperfettivo. 

Ho una domanda a proposito. Visto che invece del passato remoto oggi si usa spesso il passato prossimo, il tuo esempio 


> _"Durante l'adolescenza/per alcuni anni _fu un ragazzo timido ed introverso"


 andrebbe (o "suonerebbe") bene anche col passato prossimo? Quindi _"Durante l'adolescenza/per alcuni anni è stato un ragazzo timido ed introverso_".


----------



## olaszinho

Szia Francis.
Certo.
Anzi, per essere puntigliosi potresti dire:
"Durante l'adolescenza era/fu/è stato un ragazzo timido ed introverso", ma solo:
"Per alcuni anni fu/è stato un ragazzo timido ed introverso".
Come ben sai dipende molto dal registro, dai gusti personali e anche dalla provenienza del parlante.


----------



## dragonseven

Attenzione: nessuno contesta e ha contestato l'uso dell'imperfetto. L' O.P. chiedeva solamente se non fosse che quest'uso portasse a credere alla morte del ragazzo. E' palese che così non è, tant'è che s'è ricreduto subito. Poi, però, la vicenda si è spostata sul passato remoto, come tempo verbale che sembra invitare a pensare alla ormai scomparsa del ragazzo. Anche se nella zona dove vivo, dalla maggior parte della popolazione viene dapprima preso così, io affermo che così non deve essere poiché non è il tempo verbale che ce lo può dire, ma solo il contesto. 
La frase in sé, così com'è, grammaticalmente, va bene partendo con un qualsiasi tempo e modo verbale, tranne il congiuntivo e il participio col quale da sola non rimarrebbe in piedi senza ulteriore contesto.


----------



## francisgranada

olaszinho said:


> ... potresti dire: "Durante l'adolescenza era/fu/è stato un ragazzo timido ed introverso"


Chiaro (ho pensato che fosse così, ma volevo sentire l'opinione di un madrelingua per essere sicuro).

Invece questo è per me interessante  (dal punto di vista di non madrelingua): 


> ... ma solo: "Per alcuni anni fu/è stato un ragazzo timido ed introverso".


Credo che la spiegazione potrebbe essere quella che l'espressione "per alcuni anni" (a differenza di "durante") in qualche modo delimita il tempo (anche se non esattamente), più o meno nel senso di "né prima né dopo, ma appunto nel periodo di alcuni anni".


----------



## gfa

Scusa dragonseven, hai ragione che di per sé il tempo non può indicare la morte del soggetto, ma i passati non imperfetti per quanto ne so la terminazione di qualcosa la implicano sempre, non è detto questa sia la terminazione della vita del ragazzo, ma almeno dell'adolescenza, del "timido ed introverso" oppure della "o" di ragazzo sì.

E' meglio che specifico che in grammatica in realtà non sono così ferrato, ma mi pare che sia così.


----------



## brunetti0172

E' nata proprio una bella discussione, grazie a tutti


----------



## dragonseven

gfa said:


> Scusa dragonseven, hai ragione che di per sé il tempo non può indicare la morte del soggetto, ma i passati non imperfetti per quanto ne so la terminazione di qualcosa la implicano sempre, non è detto questa sia la terminazione della vita del ragazzo, ma almeno dell'adolescenza, del "timido ed introverso" oppure della "o" di ragazzo sì.
> 
> E' meglio che specifico che in grammatica in realtà non sono così ferrato, ma mi pare che sia così.



"Fu là, nel mezzo, che pensò a quanto l'amasse.". In questa, forse, sono terminate solo le "i".


----------

